# Beige Ears?



## Muffin's Mama (Mar 3, 2012)

I've been in contact with a breeder for the past 2 weeks about purchasing a puppy. This is one of the top breeders in the country but I'd rather not say who it is at this time. I was sent a group picture of the litter of pups yesterday. They are adorable--baby doll faces and good pigment. But they all have very beige-looking ears. I know the standard allows that, but I'm wondering if any of you have purchased a puppy with cream or beige-colored ears. It could be the lighting in the picture I was sent. Probably taken with a phone camera. I'm supposed to get more pics today. I've not talked about price yet, but I'm sure it will be well into the 1000's. Any thoughts??? Thanks!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

There are lots of posts on this topic, if you hit Search button above. It may well diminish w/time & is a sign of good pigmentation. It all depends on your personal taste.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

It could very well be the camera and if the pups ears are beige they will most likely lighten up. As far as I'm concerned it would not bother me at all.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

I think it has something to do with survival. I know that sounds a little nuts because there are no packs of Maltese running wild somewhere :w00t: ... Wouldn't that be neat tho? LOL

But if you think about it most newborn and young animals have some sort of coloration difference then their adult version. It would be unsafe for an all stark white pup to be out alone (not that there are  that still sounds so funny  - just "nature" part of our pups).

Have seen a ton of photos of malt pups and I'd say over half have darker ears. But they do seem to lighten up


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Don't worry about it. Your pups ears will most likely fade as they get older


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Some Malts are stark white, others are not. Sometimes the ears fade, sometimes they don't. It really is a matter of preference if you decide to go with the lemon ears or not.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Jane, I have one ice white fur baby (Gracie) and one with lemon ears and some lemon on the body (Ella). Both are from breeders held in high esteem. Ella's breeder told me in my first conversation with her that she had lemon on her ears. As her adult coat has come in, she has a bit more of the lemon but I happen to think it looks gorgeous and so do almost all who see her. They usually say, "I love the coloring in her coat." It almost has a champagne color and looks a bit like highlights. I also love Gracie's ice white. I guess I just like having the two very different coats. I cannot imagine life without Ella and am glad I never considered passing her up because of the little bit of color in her coat. She is my Miss Personality Plus. However, I think it comes down to personal preference. If you are wanting an ice white coat then just ask the breeder if it's the camera or the lighting.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I would not hesitate to adopt a pup with lemon ears  They do usually fade to white.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh one of my favorite topics  Lemon ears. Gosh, I LOVE them on a baby. My Leo had them. It made me kiss his wittle face more, if that's possible, but they did fade, sniff sniff. I miss them soooooooooooooooo much. As long as the breeder is reputable, healthy, then by gosh, you have one adorable baby!!! I'm a lemon lover  But they do fade, sniff sniff.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

My Frank has a little buff on his ears and I love it! He also has the most gorgeous pigment ever! It has lightened up over time, but I wouldn't be phased by that at all.


----------



## Krieng (Jul 30, 2011)

I think if you do mind about lemon ears, just don't take and find a white one.


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

My dear Shayna had lemon ears when she was a puppy and by the time she was 2 years old, they had mostly disappeared. My avatar pic shows the lemon ears and you wouldn't even know from the siggy pic that she had lemon ears as a pup. We're searching now for another little one to love, and I would not hesitate to get another one with lemon ears!


----------

